# 18 gauge wire



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

Hey guys does anyone have 18 gauge wire

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (7/8/15)

I've got 17g 316L SS wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (7/8/15)

Look for an old computer PSU, cut the wires


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

Ok I'll try that. I need it for the arched Clapton


----------



## Alex (7/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Ok I'll try that. I need it for the arched Clapton



Wait, is this for building a coil? I thought it was for a mech box mod wiring. Please don't use for making vaping coils.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (8/8/15)

Hahaha....... @Alex


----------



## drew (8/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Ok I'll try that. I need it for the arched Clapton



That's some heavy duty coiling!

Was about to joke about using a paperclip and it turns out they are the same gauge 

AWG 18 = 1.0237mm
"The diameter of the wire in a standard paper clip is *1 millimeter."
*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/8/15)

I never thought u could get 18g n I brake my hands winding 20g please take a pic of this wire


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/8/15)

This is 1.2mm wire  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> View attachment 33170
> 
> 
> This is 1.2mm wire
> ...



LOL @Yusuf Cape Vaper - how much power do you need to put in to get that wire going nicely?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/8/15)

Just a nice parallel box mod lol. Yeah there's a ramp up but it works 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (20/8/15)

we have 19 AWG Kanthal wire in stock


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> we have 19 AWG Kanthal wire in stock



Hi @vaporize.co.za , 
Just a headsup
That link says Error 404 - page not found


----------



## vaporize.co.za (22/8/15)

Thx @Silver I fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

